# Hey new member here, anyone know how to clean a Breville BES900XL ?



## Fidel23 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello all,

really excited to be here. Anyways my question is this.

I am looking for an espresso machine, every now and again I will see a used Breville BES900XL dual boiler pop up at a reasonably price. I'd snag one, but I keep hearing that inorder to descale the machine you would have to send it in to the company to have a professional descale performed. My question is does anyone have any experience with this machine? and is it possible for me to do this descaling/cleaning myself?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Fidel23 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> really excited to be here. Anyways my question is this.
> 
> I am looking for an espresso machine, every now and again I will see a used Breville BES900XL dual boiler pop up at a reasonably price. I'd snag one, but I keep hearing that inorder to descale the machine you would have to send it in to the company to have a professional descale performed. My question is does anyone have any experience with this machine? and is it possible for me to do this descaling/cleaning myself?


Hi there. I don't think this machine was released in the uk. It was a US machine so you might not find many on here who know about it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

From what I read the fact you couldn't descale it yourself was a big negative. Not sure if there was a way round it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Neill said:


> Hi there. I don't think this machine was released in the uk. It was a US machine so you might not find many on here who know about it.


Australian machine please







lol

The new version has drainage taps fitted to get around this so I would think that as this is one of the "new" features what you have heard about the 900XL is correct, if you are in the UK and looking at buying a used 900XL don't bother unless it is an Australian 240v version as the USA versions are 110v and you would need a step down transformer of quite a high rating to run one on UK mains voltage. If you are in the USA ignore the advice about voltage etc. I would imagine if you managed some further research regarding the machine using google then if anyone has found a way to descale it properly themselves then it should be relatively easy to find, as it wasn't ever released here then there isn't really a body of knowledge amongst forum members about it, you might have better luck posting on Home Barista or one of the Australian forums.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Australian machine please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, my bad. Australian.


----------

